# Visa Exempt entry Australian passport



## Marlo13 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi there I plan to come to Thailand as a tourist for 2 or 3 months, on arrival by air they give a stamp for a maximum of 30 days (visa exempt entry) is it possible to extend my stay whilst in Thailand for say another 30 to 60 days???

Thanks in advance


----------



## arbella11 (Aug 29, 2021)

Just be aware it's not very thorough. Airlines use Timatic and it's can get very long winded. I remember for example, if you're traveling to south africa with your kids, but without the other parent, you might need a parental consent letter. Yeah it's not technically a visa requirement, but it's still something that might get you turned away at the airport. It also doesn't seem to cover things like transiting countries. Indians might require a transit visa if they're flying (for example) from US to Germany to India.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Marlo13 said:


> Hi there I plan to come to Thailand as a tourist for 2 or 3 months, on arrival by air they give a stamp for a maximum of 30 days (visa exempt entry) is it possible to extend my stay whilst in Thailand for say another 30 to 60 days???


Assuming you are an Australian citizen, Australia is on the visa exempt scheme - which allows you to remain in the country for 30 days max. My understanding is that cannot renew them in country. You would have to exit the country and then reenter. Colloquially known as border runs. Note rules have changed and you can only enter the country twice per calendar year on the visa exempt scheme.

There is however a Special Tourist Visa eligible for Australian citizens and permanent residents that allows you to visit for up to 90 days. That may fit your needs.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

arbella11 said:


> if you're traveling to south africa with your kids, but without the other parent, you might need a parental consent letter.


This is not just a South Africa thing and ties into obligations of signatory countries to the Conventions of the Rights of the Child, The Convention on Civil Aspects of International Child Abduction and more.

These sorts of checks are in place to prevent the removal of a child across international borders by one parent without the consent of the other parent.

Additionally, many countries (including Australia) will require both parents to agree to the issuing of a passport to a minor.


----------



## arbella11 (Aug 29, 2021)

Moulard said:


> This is not just a South Africa thing and ties into obligations of signatory countries to the Conventions of the Rights of the Child, The Convention on Civil Aspects of International Child Abduction and more.
> 
> These sorts of checks are in place to prevent the removal of a child across international borders by one parent without the consent of the other parent.
> 
> Additionally, many countries (including Australia) will require both parents to agree to the issuing of a <*SNIP*> passport to a minor.


What do you regard as visa-free? It shows US as e-visa and Canada as visa-free for my NL passport, while I do require an ESTA registration when flying into the US and eTA into Canada. I view them as equivalent, maybe there's a subtle difference?


----------

